# LS2 Knocking; rebuild or new block (noob)



## MrJayC (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello again everyone I'm new here, and covered this some in my intro post. If anyone is in the Austin Texas area please put me in contact with them, and here goes nothing.

Purchased this GTO in 2011, had a friend do a few mods (cam, lifters, CAI, etc) and then I deployed. Car's been stored since August and I got it out Monday, it ran fine no issues. Tuesday AM, went to get the oil changed and this started so I shut her down.






I'm almost certain I will have to rebuild or do something, but I'm afraid I don't know what, and I don't know any of the shops in the Austin area. I do know I"m not trying to make this more expensive than it has to be for now, as I continue to return this into a respectable car.

TIA


----------



## MrJayC (Jan 2, 2014)

bump


----------

